# balance sheet discrepancies



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,
It's to be expected that there will be some discrepancies amongst financial statements obtained from different sources for the same company but can someone tell me why there might be such a big difference between the RETAINED earnings being reported on these two balance sheets? Are we looking at a big error here and if so how common is this sort of thing?

RLGT | Radiant Logistics Inc. Annual Balance Sheet - WSJ
vs


https://www.nasdaq.com/market-activity/stocks/rlgt/financials



thanks,
Steve


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve64 said:


> Hi everyone,
> It's to be expected that there will be some discrepancies amongst financial statements obtained from different sources for the same company but can someone tell me why there might be such a big difference between the RETAINED earnings being reported on these two balance sheets? Are we looking at a big error here and if so how common is this sort of thing?
> 
> RLGT | Radiant Logistics Inc. Annual Balance Sheet - WSJ
> ...


I see the same values stuffed into different rows.
Retained Earnings, Treasury Stock and Capital Surplus.

If you care, I'd go get the actual financials from EDGAR or SEDAR


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

The second link contains incorrect data - the capital surplus and retained earnings numbers are reversed. The $4,658 reported as retained earnings is actually the cost of treasury stock purchases (capital surplus). The $60,367 reported as capital surplus is actually retained earnings.


----------



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Numbersman61 said:


> The second link contains incorrect data - the capital surplus and retained earnings numbers are reversed. The $4,658 reported as retained earnings is actually the cost of treasury stock purchases (capital surplus). The $60,367 reported as capital surplus is actually retained earnings.





Numbersman61 said:


> The second link contains incorrect data - the capital surplus and retained earnings numbers are reversed. The $4,658 reported as retained earnings is actually the cost of treasury stock purchases (capital surplus). The $60,367 reported as capital surplus is actually retained earnings.


Thanks Numbersman61 - that makes sense now.


----------



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> I see the same values stuffed into different rows.
> Retained Earnings, Treasury Stock and Capital Surplus.
> 
> If you care, I'd go get the actual financials from EDGAR or SEDAR


thanks MrMatt . i think we have it sorted out now : )


----------

